# Church Hill Tullamore Have you bought into this estate? Is there a residents committe



## smurf (25 Aug 2009)

Bought in 2005, house delivered in 2008. 
Estate unfinished. Management Company getting no payments and sending threatening letters. 

Have you bought into this estate? Is there a residents committee? 
Any suggestions for teh council to take in charge this estate?

Smurf


----------



## senni (27 Aug 2009)

*Re: Church Hill Tullamore Have you bought into this estate? Is there a residents comm*

i bought in this estate.

Its a total Nightmare.

I googled the proposed developer and his management company and i decided not to pay any of his requests for the up keep of the estste, as my findings from his previous developments was " he never uses the money to up keep any estates. 

Alot of people who i know have not paid it either because he has no intention of tidying up the estate.


We should get together as a group to discuss same and put on a united front


----------



## shesells (27 Aug 2009)

*Re: Church Hill Tullamore Have you bought into this estate? Is there a residents comm*



senni said:


> I googled the proposed developer and his management company and i decided not to pay any of his requests for the up keep of the estste, as my findings from his previous developments was " he never uses the money to up keep any estates.
> 
> Alot of people who i know have not paid it either because he has no intention of tidying up the estate.



If you bought in a managed estate the documents you signed at purchase will have included a commitment to pay management fees. By not doing so you are the one in breach of your legal commitment. I would recommend you read the Robert Gogan Guide To Apartment Living...it is the best resource for people in managed developments at the moment, even if you have a house and not an apartment.


----------



## dave28 (28 Aug 2009)

*Re: Church Hill Tullamore Have you bought into this estate? Is there a residents comm*

Co Councils are very slow / reluctant to take charge of new developments - once they do this they are responsible for roads, footpaths, drains etc etc . And this only happens years after the development is finished.
I would guess that they will not sign off on an unfinished development.


----------



## senni (29 Aug 2009)

*Re: Church Hill Tullamore Have you bought into this estate? Is there a residents comm*

but this guy doesnt keep the estates tidy, they look terrible, doesnt cut grasses,doesnt tar mac the road, doesnt fix broken lamp posts,doesnt plant the trees he promised in the plans..it goes on 

as usual the litle guy loses out and the developer gets away with it  

thanks for your response though


----------



## Jeannie (30 Aug 2009)

*Re: Church Hill Tullamore Have you bought into this estate? Is there a residents comm*

what a shoddy development. The development company sold a proportion of the proposed original development to teh Local authority.  This may provide leverage for the council to take it over.


----------



## shesells (30 Aug 2009)

*Re: Church Hill Tullamore Have you bought into this estate? Is there a residents comm*

Guys it normally takes 7 years after an estate is completed before it's taken in charge by the council..you need to take control now. Start with the book!


----------



## smurf (31 Aug 2009)

*Re: Church Hill Tullamore Have you bought into this estate? Is there a residents comm*

I agree Senni its time for a coordinated response. The estate is a disgrace.


----------

